# how late to spay a pregnant dog?



## manelady (Feb 28, 2008)

Australian Cattle Dog, accidental mating, approx. 40 days (almost 7 wks.) pregnant. Would be 3rd litter, no complications. Being pushed to have her spayed NOW, not due to her health concerns. Uncomfortable with such a late termination/surgery, and DO have concerns for her health with this issue! Need information on the complications that could arise during such a late procedure, and info. on the stages of embryo development. Her due date would be 01/22/08. Thank you for any info./advice.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

manelady said:


> Australian Cattle Dog, accidental mating, approx. 40 days (almost 7 wks.) pregnant. Would be 3rd litter, no complications. Being pushed to have her spayed NOW, not due to her health concerns. Uncomfortable with such a late termination/surgery, and DO have concerns for her health with this issue! Need information on the complications that could arise during such a late procedure, and info. on the stages of embryo development. Her due date would be 01/22/08. Thank you for any info./advice.


you cannot be serious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

manelady said:


> Australian Cattle Dog, accidental mating, approx. 40 days (almost 7 wks.) pregnant. Would be 3rd litter, no complications. Being pushed to have her spayed NOW, not due to her health concerns. Uncomfortable with such a late termination/surgery, and DO have concerns for her health with this issue! Need information on the complications that could arise during such a late procedure, and info. on the stages of embryo development. Her due date would be 01/22/08. Thank you for any info./advice.


you have her due date down for january is this wrong as it is already feb and past the 22nd  if you are serious i cant believe what ive read


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

wtf are u having a laugh? their 2 - 3 weeks away from being bloody born


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

This must be a wind up but if its not then you need sorting out not thedog ffs


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

i recently had a bitch spayed and c/section at 60 days ,because we new she already had a weak womb (the mating was accidental),the vet wasnt happy there is a lot of blood loss ,therefore risks ,it is not reccomended and she was very poorly from the blood loss ,although all turned ok in the end ,have you found a vet who would actually santion this? my puppies are often born at 57 days quite healthy ,if you are serious !!!! there is a drug that is used for misaliance which will give a abortion even at this late stage .then spey the bitch when she has recovered


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry but i dont understand accidental matings. You must know when your bitch is due in season, and when she is make sure shes not mixing with other dogs to get prgnant.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

all it needs is 1 drippy teenager to forget to shut a door!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

terriermaid said:


> all it needs is 1 drippy teenager to forget to shut a door!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 lol guess ur right


----------



## samanthac (Feb 5, 2008)

would it not be safer to let the bitch have the litter if there is no complications??
or am i mis reading this??


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

samanthac said:


> would it not be safer to let the bitch have the litter if there is no complications??
> or am i mis reading this??


Would also think the same, She said no complications...so why not let the female have the litter?
Is thir a reason why u do not want her to have the litter? appart from wanting her spayed?


----------



## samanthac (Feb 5, 2008)

i think that if the bitch has no complications than she should have the litter, just think the little ones will be formed or more or less now, it wouldn't be fair to do that! 
I personally would let her go through with the pregnancy, find them all good homes and then have her spayed!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

manelady said:


> Australian Cattle Dog, accidental mating, approx. 40 days (almost 7 wks.) pregnant. Would be 3rd litter, no complications. Being pushed to have her spayed NOW, not due to her health concerns. Uncomfortable with such a late termination/surgery, and DO have concerns for her health with this issue! Need information on the complications that could arise during such a late procedure, and info. on the stages of embryo development. Her due date would be 01/22/08. Thank you for any info./advice.


Theres something wrong with this!
The date doesnt add up and why/who would urge for to be spayed now!?
I tthink this is a load of b***ocks myself. 
Probably some sick manic depressive phsyco trying to get some attention.
Is that you brainless?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Theres something wrong with this!
> The date doesnt add up and why/who would urge for to be spayed now!?
> I tthink this is a load of b***ocks myself.
> Probably some sick manic depressive phsyco trying to get some attention.
> Is that you brainless?


FLMAO makes ya wonder donnit. 

I mean, if its true..why the sudden urge to get her spayed now??? Thats what i don't understand.
Does seem abit hard to beleive.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> FLMAO makes ya wonder donnit.
> 
> I mean, if its true..why the sudden urge to get her spayed now??? Thats what i don't understand.
> Does seem abit hard to beleive.


It just doesnt make sense does it. 
Hope we hear from the again though!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> It just doesnt make sense does it.
> Hope we hear from the again though!


Yip, ild like to know what answers she has to our questions.
Would be very interesting indeedy .


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

someone trying to get peoples backs up i think as nothing makes sense.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Yip seems it, The supposed due date was january aswell.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Yip seems it, The supposed due date was january aswell.


that or they live on a dif planet and its still jan there


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

nici said:


> that or they live on a dif planet and its still jan there


LMFAO.
i doubt we will ever find out if its true or otherwise??


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LMFAO.
> i doubt we will ever find out if its true or otherwise??


I rekon its true. Theres definately a planet out there where its still january.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> I rekon its true. Theres definately a planet out there where its still january.


LOL u cranky haha.


----------



## samanthac (Feb 5, 2008)

i think il have to agree that its some who is just winding everyone up! either that or they dearn't reply incase they get loads of abuse


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

this one cannot be real.
if it is let her have her pups as she does not have long left.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?
this is rather odd? no


----------

